# Use crucible instead of ingot mold



## saadat68 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi
Can I use graphite crucible instead of ingot mold?

I want melt cemented silver in graphite crucible and let it be cold :shock: 
It is easier than pour melt in ingot mold


----------



## nickvc (Sep 19, 2016)

The problem you will have is getting the silver out of the crucible without breaking it which is why we normally use the molds because so long as you heat the mold and spray with wd40 the bar should be removable very easily.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 19, 2016)

Another thing you should be careful of is the actual size of the bar which has cooled in the crucible. If it is a bilge crucible, forget it, it isn't coming out, but it will not be easy removing any melt cooled in a crucible from the crucible without crucible damage. 

But after you have the bar. I hesitate to call it a bar, the blob is better, the next step in your processing will involve it being cast into anodes or other shapes useful to further process. 

If you have issues with pouring into a mold, why not pour shot? Shot can be remelted into bars, processed in acid, processed in silver cells, or sold as is. This thread may give you some suggestions.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12263&p=121084&hilit=shotting#p121084


----------



## saadat68 (Sep 19, 2016)

4metals said:


> Another thing you should be careful of is the actual size of the bar which has cooled in the crucible. If it is a bilge crucible, forget it, it isn't coming out, but it will not be easy removing any melt cooled in a crucible from the crucible without crucible damage.
> 
> But after you have the bar. I hesitate to call it a bar, the blob is better, the next step in your processing will involve it being cast into anodes or other shapes useful to further process.
> 
> ...



Thanks, yes I saw in youtube. Do shots sell easily like ingot ?

Can I drill a graphite crucible without any damage ? ( couldn't find a good ceramic crucible in my country)


----------



## 4metals (Sep 19, 2016)

I have used unglazed clay graphite crucibles for this process and they survive for a good number of melts. A graphite crucible will degrade rapidly from the direct heat and exposure to air. 

Shot's sell if people trust their refiner. Many refiners worldwide bottle up shot of gold and silver in one kilogram bottles to sell. They particularly sell to jewelers and manufacturers who create their own alloy.


----------



## saadat68 (Sep 19, 2016)

4metals said:


> I have used unglazed clay graphite crucibles for this process and they survive for a good number of melts. A graphite crucible will degrade rapidly from the direct heat and exposure to air.
> 
> Shot's sell if people trust their refiner. Many refiners worldwide bottle up shot of gold and silver in one kilogram bottles to sell. They particularly sell to jewelers and manufacturers who create their own alloy.


OK
Thanks
I think ingot is better for me ( for selling )


----------



## 4metals (Sep 19, 2016)

Quite a few refiners I know of refine all of their pure metals and cast them into shot. The shot is then easily handled and weighed out exactly for casting into specific sized bars for sale. It is much easier to make uniform shots in larger quantities from your bigger crucibles and then cast bars from smaller easy to handle crucibles.


----------

